#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Recommend sub 500 baht hotels  /  rooms in Bangkok

## baldrick

Any tips from our economical members for cheap accommodation in bangkok ?

I have a friend from madagascar who is going to Thailand and wants to scout out  buying / selling  to and from madagascar. 

Fan rooms are ok , but security is important.

----------


## Bettyboo

KSR? Even then he's gonna have to search the sidestreets, but easy to get a bus (42 I think) down to Chinatown or the boat down the river to pier 5; 30 baht or so.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

My first room in KSR was only 70bt a night. There must still be a bargain to be had down there.

----------


## misskit

KT Guesthouse is a quiet, nice, and safe place if your friend can spring for another 50 baht a night.

K.T. Guest House - Bangkok - Thailand

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Any tips from our economical members for cheap accommodation in bangkok


No idea what our cheap skate skint bredren would reccomend as I'm a super wealthy high flyer.

But one of my skint bredrin stayed here.

Said they had a pool, bar and much muff in the vacinity.

HI-tech Tower, Ekkamai 23.

 :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Couldn't remember the name of guesthouse near the train station I've used years ago, but came across this one while searching for it.

Baan Hualampong guest house Thai guesthouse Cheap Bangkok Hostel Hualamphong accommodation Thailand cheap Gasthaus

Looks ok for 290 baht a night.

----------


## Looper

There is a place just opposite the penny black in Cowboy that does rooms for 200 baht I think. You can only stay for 3 hours but they might let you have 8 hours for 500 baht!

----------


## stickmansucks

NAKORN PINK HOTEL at SAMSEN ROAD

----------


## baldrick

^ I guess you mean Nakorn _Ping_ Hotel

Bangkok Budget and Cheap Khaosan Road Hotel, khaosan road budget hotel, Nakorn Ping Hotel, Nakornping hotel

----------


## Boon Mee

Hotel Malaysia still around?

----------


## Dillinger

There was a guy on here acouple of weeks ago, a stinkin teetotal french backpackeri think, he had a scooter and subtlely mentioned which wasnt picked up on, couch surfing. Being a bit tipsy that night and imagining a buxom young blond legs akimbo on my sofa, i decided to join. If i remember right that site wanted 25 bucks so i knocked one off on red tube.

----------


## klong toey

No idea but there seems to be a few cheap places about,
SoiDB - Bangkok - Stay - Hotel - List

----------


## Dillinger

27 hotel on suk soi 22 opposite washington plaza is 400 baht a night. Smells like an africans armpit too

----------


## klong toey

> 27 hotel on suk soi 22 opposite washington plaza is 400 baht a night. Smells like an africans armpit too


I didn't mention that place because the OP started with the word,Recommend. :Smile:  
There area a couple of guest houses down that sub soi that look okay though.

----------


## Dillinger

Dont talk to me about recommendations KT, as i lie here room shaking as another plane just misses the roof :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Dont talk to me about recommendations KT, as i lie here room shaking as another plane just misses the roof


I would move to a quieter hotel.
SoiDB - 27 Hotel [Bangkok - Hotel]

----------


## peterpan

I am a bit out of the picture but a few short time  pits come to mind, the Crown in Sukumvit, already mentioned, hotel 27  but even my low standards took a hit there. 
Near to FPs place in Ekamai a few short time dumps there catering for the hiso night places. 
Sort time places abound, most are tolerable, if you don't mind vynal sheets.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 27 hotel on suk soi 22 opposite washington plaza is 400 baht a night.





> I didn't mention that place because the OP started with the word,Recommend


lol  :Smile: 

200bt if you need it only for a few hours.

----------


## peterpan

Just reviewing the hotels that klong toey posted, not many there that I haven't tried out over the years. 
Even if the need took the back seat in the car would suffice in a pinch.
I always was a bit of a romantic.

----------


## pompeysbroke

> Hotel Malaysia still around?


Down Soi Ngam Duplii..it's there, opposite the old night market (which went, I don't know when) near Lumphini park, but not cheap at 800 or so....

Go past the Malaysia hotel, chuck a left at the 7/11, 100 yards further a small soi on the right with a few budget guest houses: safe, secure, clean-ish, comfortable-ish.....sub 300 bhat...one's called Madame guest house...it's alright, not a knocking shop! Ain't the Ritz, but

----------


## maybehere

What sort of buying and selling? If it's clothing, maybe better for him to stay in Pratunam area, or Bobae market... Khao San is not convenient to anything commercial, especially if there are protests going on. 

There are hotels in the bowels of the Pratunam market (e.g. one close to the end of Phetchaburi Soi 19, end of the first lane into the market on the left coming from Phetchaburi) that offer 500 baht/night rates. Those bottom-end places won't be advertising online, most likely. 

Another option is one of the many curtain hotels (rong raem man root). They typically offer one hour stays for 100-200 baht, and daily rate was ~450 or when I asked.

----------


## hallelujah

If people really have no choice there are a couple of places around Hua Lamphong used by Cambo and Myanmar workers that you could get for 100/150 a night 5 or 6 years ago, and I have no reason to suspect prices are much higher these days.

----------


## nidhogg

^ good grief. You going to bump every old hotel thread?

----------


## hallelujah

Just the 2 for now.

Would you like me to do more?

----------


## nidhogg

> Just the 2 for now.
> 
> Would you like me to do more?


Only if you would like a vacation from posting.

----------


## hallelujah

> Originally Posted by hallelujah
> 
> 
> Just the 2 for now.
> 
> Would you like me to do more?
> 
> 
> Only if you would like a vacation from posting.


Depends how much the rooms are.

----------


## wasabi

I've stayed at the Crown and Malaysia, both have swimming pools.

----------


## hallelujah

This would be a useful sticky. If not sub 500 then perhaps editing the thread title to read "1k baht or less Bangkok hotels."

Or sumfink.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Just ask Za...I'm sure you could kip on her couch...

----------


## baldrick

a bump from the past

she ended up sharing a room with a malagasy woman she met on the flight and who was doing similar to herself and had done it before - which was also useful to know which shipping agent to use

close to pratunam which was exactly where she needed to be also

thekonnectpratunam.com 

good position for 34 USD per night

she said she was being constantly harassed by nigerian/african men saying "hello sista " - luigi will be down there like a shot

I went and picked her up in the car one afternoon and as this was during the protests and the road outside central world was blocked I was able to do a u-turn across Phetchaburi road because it had very little traffic

----------

